# Should Narcissistic Grandparents be Kept Away from GrandParents? Psychology Today



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

This is something I've always wondered about. I used to wonder why Dr. Phil sometimes encouraged people to let their toxic parents into the grandkids' lives and don't really agree with it. So here's someone else's take on that. I tend to agree with this. 

I also have always wondered why if a grandparent raised a bad addict or criminal, CPS often thought that was who to give the children to when the kids needed a different home. I guess that's just because they would. But at least in some cases, they may be at least partly at fault for how that person turned out, I'd think, though there are always many other factors. I'm not of the opinion that all grandparents are benevolent, necessarily. Of course, any decision should be based on observation, but the problem with that is they're not always going to pull out their narcissistic bag of tricks in front of you. 










Should Families Keep Narcissistic Grandparents Away from Grandkids?


5 false myths, and 12 serious concerns.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

When one of my nephews was removed by CPS after my uncle knocked him out for long enough they panicked and took him to the hospital, they released my nephew into the custody of… my grandfather. Who exactly do they think taught my uncle to beat his child? Idiocy.


----------

